# loudest BOV



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

Whats the loudest BOV? Ive got a Greddy type S on my car now but I want something louder







On another note I dont want a BOV that is garbage (even if it is loud)


----------



## sold on expense (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: loudest BOV (asylum)*

Loudest, or nicest sounding? I like HKS Super Sequentials...go to bov.com, they have soundclips...doesn't really give that great an idea of dB levels, but does help place the noise.


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: loudest BOV (sold on expense)*

I want a combination of both loud and nice sounding with an emphasis on LOUD


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: loudest BOV (asylum)*

either the HKS super sequential, or the TurboXS RFL, depending on if u want a "tweet" sound or a "PSHHH" sound


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: loudest BOV (Anand20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Anand20v* »_either the HKS super sequential, or the TurboXS RFL, depending on if u want a "tweet" sound or a "PSHHH" sound

I would imagine that the Turbo XS RFL would be loud considering its name


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: loudest BOV (sold on expense)*

bov.com = bank of valletta


----------



## BlkVentoTurbo (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: loudest BOV (asylum)*

i have a greddy type s and at 10 psi its loud .. like i can here it with thw windows up and the radio on


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: loudest BOV (asylum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *asylum* »_
I would imagine that the Turbo XS RFL would be loud considering its name








wrong, i had one, all bov's are loud when at high boost, deopends what sound of woooosh yorue going for if its a whistel type s, if its a sudden screech hks, if its a air explosion, rfl


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: loudest BOV (D Wiz)*

soundclips/video clips here.
http://www.935motorsports.com/bovmedia.htm 
I think the Tial BOV sounds great. I don't understand why more people don't run that BOV. That's what I want to use.
Jason


----------



## sold on expense (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: loudest BOV (asylum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *asylum* »_bov.com = bank of valletta









Oops. http://www.blowoffvalves.com


----------



## arvcube (Aug 11, 1999)

*Re: loudest BOV (asylum)*

RFL is loud as hell....especially when passing under an overpass...


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: loudest BOV (asylum)*

I think the Tial 50mm is one of the loudest ones, but it has a "whip" to it, more like "whooootissshhhhhhhhhhhhhh" instead of all the other ones that go "pshhhhhhhhhhhhh" or the HKS SSQ that goes "tweeeeeet<pause>shhhhhhh"








Here's a Tial 50mm : [ 1 2 3 4 ]


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: loudest BOV (Agtronic)*

sorry Markku, how does that one go again?? hehe
my HKS w/ the purple insert makes a "TWACHEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS" over 4k under full boost... under that its kind of a "<tweet>CHAHCHACHACHSHSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS"


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: loudest BOV (Anand20v)*

my tyoe S at oartialk throttle flutters liek 
"wattootootootoooshhh"


----------



## REMUS 13 (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: loudest BOV (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_my tyoe S at oartialk throttle flutters liek 
"wattootootootoooshhh"









damn, who hit you over the head with a hammer while you were typing









LOL


----------



## 1.916vturbo (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: loudest BOV (REMUS 13)*

we gotta local honda that has a crow call in it. funny as hell.


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: loudest BOV (REMUS 13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REMUS 13* »_
damn, who hit you over the head with a hammer while you were typing









LOL

LOL!


----------



## PhOO (May 23, 2000)

*Re: loudest BOV (D Wiz)*

My type-S was pretty damn loud (inside and outside the car) before i recurculated it.. now its just loud outside


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

*Re: loudest BOV (PhOO)*

i have greddy type R and its not loud at all. prob cause its too damn big.


----------



## VW blk Jetta3 (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: loudest BOV (corradokyd)*

I like the way my type s sounds


----------



## IntakeManifold (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: loudest BOV (1.916vturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.916vturbo* »_we gotta local honda that has a crow call in it. funny as hell.

BWAHAHAHA. That is funny as fuch. 
I am about to put a whistle in my roomates type s on his vrt. 
He always leaves his hood open in the garage, so hes about to get fuched wit.


----------



## Tommy K (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: loudest BOV (IntakeManifold)*

i dont know why any vw guy would care how loud his bov is???







but the new greddy type r is the hot [email protected]%!


----------



## scarboroughdub (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: loudest BOV (asylum)*

turbosmart, supersonic


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: loudest BOV (IntakeManifold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IntakeManifold* »_
I am about to put a whistle in my roomates type s on his vrt. 


we did this on a 1.8T, it siezed the spinning wheel on the inside of the whistle on the first opening of the BOV... u can do the trick from that one 1G DSM video, and attach a balloon w/ a kazoo on one end to it


----------



## Gavster (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: loudest BOV (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_my tyoe S at oartialk throttle flutters liek 
"wattootootootoooshhh"









Dude, thats the best, typed, description of a greddy valve ive ever seen...seriously i could hear it when i read it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bretter (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: loudest BOV (Gavster)*

get the turbo xs rfl if you wanna pop ricers eardrums when you fly by them. its loud.


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: loudest BOV (bretter)*

love my tial. Heavy as$ thing tho.


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

*Re: loudest BOV (Tommy K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tommy K* »_i dont know why any vw guy would care how loud his bov is???







but the new greddy type r is the hot [email protected]%!

theres a new one?


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: loudest BOV (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_my tyoe S at oartialk throttle flutters liek 
"wattootootootoooshhh"









that is how mine sounds all the time now.
Was thinking about going with a tial just to try something new.


----------



## sad_rocc (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: loudest BOV (ALpHaMoNk_VW)*

Man, I'm turbo'ing my car this spring and those sounds just made me whimper. I've wanted a turbo forever and when it's done, I want everyone to know I got something badass under the hood. The Tial sounds pretty sweet and the descriptions of the sounds are quite, well, creative!


----------



## BlkVentoTurbo (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: loudest BOV (sad_rocc)*

if you move the allen key to soft it will be mor whhhhssssssst the a fluter in that is fo sho!!! 
.....goes and gets hammer hits himself over head..... i lkke dur mab wis omy ober heb mib havber


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: loudest BOV (BlkVentoTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlkVentoTurbo* »_if you move the allen key to soft it will be mor whhhhssssssst the a fluter in that is fo sho!!! 
.....goes and gets hammer hits himself over head..... i lkke dur mab wis omy ober heb mib havber

Can someone translate this paragraph for me?


----------



## BlkVentoTurbo (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: loudest BOV (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_
Can someone translate this paragraph for me?























what i ment was on the top of the type "s" there is a little allen screw that you can turn to either soften the spring or harden the spring 
hard spring ...... bov fluters
soft spring ........bov opens smothley 
most people do not adjust the " rate " of softness to hardness mine is set at about 3/8 so no fluter just psssht all over town HTH


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: loudest BOV (BlkVentoTurbo)*

all this pptiiiiissshhshshshshs crap is makin me crazy haha i give a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif tp the turbo Xs rfl


----------



## ChristoffRudolff (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: loudest BOV (Agtronic)*

When i turbo my car i was going to go with a type s, but recently ive been thinking of going with tial. So the type s is usually a loud wipping sound and the type s is pshhhhhhhh sound? I also thought the type s was real high pitched. i think i would end up with the tial in the end...
I'd probably end up switching at one point anyway


----------



## GTI_TurboDUDE (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: loudest BOV (ChristoffRudolff)*

Sounds like people want em for sound not realizing BOV's cuase an engine to run rich and lose power. when people put em after ther MAF it cant read the change in air and thus releases the same amount of fuel as it noramally would, and when theres not that air to make a proper mix...or air/fuel ratio it causes the engine to run rich. a diverter valve does the job better, but doesnt offer the neat sound. unless you've got a fuel syste, that isnt stock, and is run by an aftermarket fuel system and computer your only kicking yourself in the ass. BOV's on a stock turbo, or a car with no fuel upgrades is just pointless.


----------



## GTI_TurboDUDE (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: loudest BOV (GTI_TurboDUDE)*

actually i think even before the MAF causes problems in stock setups, or setups with stock fuel components.


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: loudest BOV (GTI_TurboDUDE)*

Im not worried about the bov behind before or after the MAF cause Im running a stand alone system. I just want to change my Greddy type S to something else.....something a little louder


----------



## GTI_TurboDUDE (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: loudest BOV (asylum)*

well then you got nothing to worry bout, its just when people buy 1.8T's and think they'll make it sound cool witha BOV and dont realize its doing no good. happens to alot of people.


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: loudest BOV (GTI_TurboDUDE)*

like you already mentioned, cars with a MAF need to have a diverter valve which is basically a BOV thats rerouted into the intake stream. We just did a "diverter valve" on my friends 1.8t jetta with cold air installed and it sounds (the "blow off sound") louder than the BOV on my VR6t!


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: loudest BOV (asylum)*

weird i have a maf and a atmospheric bov? hmm


----------



## Benbuilt4u (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: loudest BOV (asylum)*

loud is gay. why not just mount an air horn


----------



## GTI_TurboDUDE (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: loudest BOV (EvilVento2.oT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilVento2.oT* »_weird i have a maf and a atmospheric bov? hmm 

yea but i doubt you have stock fuel components or stock fuel settings, im assuming besides boost control you've also taken over stock fuel system and changed rates ect. im refering to stock setups and BOV's...in which case if you are then your not getting any use with your BOV, and your only losing power.


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: loudest BOV (GTI_TurboDUDE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI_TurboDUDE* »_ 
yea but i doubt you have stock fuel components or stock fuel settings, im assuming besides boost control you've also taken over stock fuel system and changed rates ect. im refering to stock setups and BOV's...in which case if you are then your not getting any use with your BOV, and your only losing power.

you got me i did in fact amp up the fuel system!!!


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: loudest BOV (Benbuilt4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benbuilt4u* »_loud is gay. why not just mount an air horn









I didnt ask peoples opinion about whether I should get a loud BOV or not.







I started this thread to ask what IS the loudest BOV.


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: loudest BOV (asylum)*

Here is a video clip of my car at 15 psi with a tial blowoff. Click the link then click next till you see the Test Pulls video clip, then download it. 
http://www.imagestation.com/al...nvite


----------



## Elinguis (Oct 8, 2003)

Side comment:
Can someone explain that tuning of the Greddy Type S blow-off valve? I have that flutter that has been so accurately spelled on page 1 and would like to tool around and tune it.


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (Elinguis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Elinguis* »_Side comment:
Can someone explain that tuning of the Greddy Type S blow-off valve? I have that flutter that has been so accurately spelled on page 1 and would like to tool around and tune it.
 um turn the nob to soft and get more psssssssshhhhht no shudder, come on down to kitery and i'll show ya!!


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

*Re: loudest BOV (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_my tyoe S at oartialk throttle flutters liek 
"wattootootootoooshhh"









Thats exactly what i was thinking!!!!! Jk man, givin ya a hard time, but back to the topic......







I had an HKS SSQ on my car and it was pretty damn loud, but i think the turbo xs RFL takes it all.


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

*Re: loudest BOV (1.8tizzle)*

isnt that the turbo backspoolin because the valve is too stiff?


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

isn't flutter bad.


----------



## JimmPTL (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: loudest BOV (asylum)*

The type s is pretty damn loud. Put a kazooo on the end of it and some playing cards on ur rims so it will clackity clack......


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: loudest BOV (JimmPTL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimmPTL* »_The type s is pretty damn loud. Put a kazooo on the end of it and some playing cards on ur rims so it will clackity clack......









hahaha funny


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: loudest BOV (asylum)*

I'm going to run a Blitz, Greddy Type R and an HKS SSQ all on my Miata. Should be interesting.


----------



## CorradoAbaTurbo (Aug 30, 2003)

HKS SSQ is what I run. Nice and loud, definite attention getter.


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: (CorradoAbaTurbo)*

I was thinking HKS SSQ or the Turbo XS RFL. How is the turbo XS RFL quality wise?


----------



## vrsik (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: (asylum)*

I love the sound of the Turbonetics Godzilla BOV. Check out the videos of the L-Sport mk3 1.8T.


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: (vrsik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrsik* »_I love the sound of the Turbonetics Godzilla BOV. Check out the videos of the L-Sport mk3 1.8T. 

where?


----------



## vrsik (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: (asylum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *asylum* »_
where?

Here!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1125794


----------



## A4SpenceSTL (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: loudest BOV (asylum)*

Ive got the H-RFL on my A4, and it is ridiculously loud. I mean, you can be inside the car, windows up, stereo cranked a bit, and you can still hear it pretty well.
As far as build quality, it's been pretty rock solid for me. It's actually a tad too loud for me, I'd maybe be interested in a trade for your Greddy if you wanted to try it.


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: loudest BOV (A4SpenceSTL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4SpenceSTL* »_Ive got the H-RFL on my A4, and it is ridiculously loud. I mean, you can be inside the car, windows up, stereo cranked a bit, and you can still hear it pretty well.
As far as build quality, it's been pretty rock solid for me. It's actually a tad too loud for me, I'd maybe be interested in a trade for your Greddy if you wanted to try it.

hmmm.....thats a thought. Does yours come with a universal mounting bracket (or what ever its called)? IM me........actually you have IM!


_Modified by asylum at 12:04 PM 12-5-2003_


----------



## footose_reloaded (May 26, 2003)

*Re: loudest BOV (ChristoffRudolff)*

HKS SSQV is by FAR the best / loudest bov!


----------



## Tommy K (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: loudest BOV (footose_reloaded)*

please noone post on this topic again EVER it is soo f'n stupid...who cares how loud your bov is !


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: loudest BOV (Tommy K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tommy K* »_please noone post on this topic again EVER it is soo f'n stupid...who cares how loud your bov is !

are you that dumb??? I stupid comment is a wasth of bandwidth! I asked a question. I want to know which is the loudest BOV! If you dont care then why post. Obviously you can just skip over and ignore this thread but some people have nothing better to do than to post stupid comments.


----------



## turbo gli (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: loudest BOV (Tommy K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tommy K* »_please noone post on this topic again EVER it is soo f'n stupid...who cares how loud your bov is !








stupid 
anywayes .. the rfl is exaclty that .. really [email protected] loud .. a friend i of mine has it on a mr2 pushing 12 pounds at the time .. and just pulling out of the drive way and shifing at like 4k i was a loud a$$ PUSHHHHHHHHHHH .. i was like wtf .. a 7k shif is earshattering .. the only thing i dont like is the sound its self . is a sudden gust of air shound .. kinda like when you disconect some airhose exept 10x .. thats the best discripiton .. i personaly would go with a hks ssq they sound sweet ..


----------



## footose_reloaded (May 26, 2003)

*Re: loudest BOV (turbo gli)*

dude, seriously, I am well known around town for my HKS BOV.. it's probably the loudest one around.. honestly


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: loudest BOV (footose_reloaded)*

I think Im gonna try out the RFL just because I found one at a good price. I dont really car what it sounds like when it blows off just want it to be louder than it is right now, as my turbo VR sounds all messed up anyways with wastegate dumping into atmosphere and a straight thru exhaust with no muffler. Although the HKS SSQ does sound http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If the deal with the RFL falls thru, I'll try the HKS


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: loudest BOV (asylum)*

go with somthing already zheesh


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: loudest BOV (EvilVento2.oT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilVento2.oT* »_go with somthing already zheesh

and you go back to playing with your 2.0!


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: loudest BOV (asylum)*

my 2.ot will ow3n you!!! jk ( but realy it will)


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: loudest BOV (EvilVento2.oT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilVento2.oT* »_my 2.ot will ow3n you!!! jk ( but realy it will)

Really?....hmmmm...... your 2.0t vs my 3.0t?


----------



## Boragirl03 (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: loudest BOV (asylum)*

Did you think about trying the Godzilla?


----------

